# Is she a he?



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

Lastnight I was looking at my new Borja Ridge vent, Lucky. I'd been under the impression that Lucky is female because she's kinda fat and round, but lastnight I saw her throat inflate like males do when they call. Does this mean that Lucky is a he? I even managed to get a picture of it!










and not inflated for comparison










and one more pic that's just cute


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

The throat movement may be part of it breathing.

Frog Respiration


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

This was way different than what she (and my other two frogs) do all the time where the bottom of their throat kind of vibrates constantly. Unless this was some kind of yawn. Do frogs yawn?


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

Lucky just answered this question for me by actually calling. I barely heard it and muted the TV and heard him making little buzzing/chirping sounds. I guess that means Lucky is just a chubby little boy!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

or to put it another way...Lucky is gonna get lucky...


----------

